
A quarter of UK schoolchildren admit attempted "hacking" - Roridge
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/18/uk_teenage_hacker_survey/
======
Roridge
"hacking" is a bit too much like link bait, but "attempting to access a
Facebook account that wasn't their own." was too long for the title.

